# Bianchi Trofeo



## yosemitesamiam (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi guys and gals. I'm looking to buy 1996 Trofeo...Rosa Red. It has a Mirage and Avanti mixed Campy drivetrain, DT shifters, 8 speed rear and 2 speed crank, also has Ambrisio wheels with 32 spokes. The bike is practically new...and could easily be passed off as new old stock.

I am looking at this bike for the possibility of being my first road bike on the return from no bike the past 15 years (or more...can't remember anymore). I think the last geared bike I rode was a 10 speed Road King from the local Sears...(D'OH!)

Anyway, any thoughts or feelings on these bikes? I know Bianchi is about as good as anyone can buy...it was also comforting to know that they still build this frame, even though the rear triangle and forks are now carbon.

The guy is asking $600 for it here...I'm thinking of offering $500. should I try talking him down more than that? Or should I fork over the money and ride away with a big cheesy grin??? ~

Thanks everyone!

Sam


----------



## yosemitesamiam (Jul 30, 2006)

UPDATE:

I got the bike, being shipped today, was packed by a bike pro yesterday. I've posted in the "Let's see your Bianchi" thread with pictures.

Thanks...I guess, for all the views! LMAO...come on people!!!! Respond...


----------



## lizzle (Oct 13, 2009)

I know I'm replying like 3 years too late... I was just browsing the forum trying to figure out the best route for fenders for my bike.

I have a red '96 Trofeo that I got in '98 (new, never ridden) for $400. I have loved it to pieces & it's still kicking. Just wondering how you've liked yours...

I do a mix of long rides & commuting these days, so I'm trying to figure out fenders for the rare days that it's soggy-wet in Denver, CO.


----------

